
11 geeky tech gifts for your favorite nerd - jamescustard
http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow/story/339729/11-geeky-tech-gifts-for-your-favorite-nerd
======
DrScump
To see the entire list, one has to experience 24 moving banner ads and _144_
sponsored story links (72 with their own banners).

I think I'll wait for the movie to come out instead.

